# strange hiss problem



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

Right now the car has a alpine h701 hooked up via optical to a alpine w200 hu. Frontstage is a set of horns, powered by an arc 2050xxk. The issue is speaker hiss coming from the drivers side horn. It's volume independent so you can only hear it at at lower volumes. The strange part is it doens't happen when the car is park or neutral. Only when the car is in a actual moving gear does it pick up. It's not engine noise, just a constant classic "ssss" sound. Also, when I swap the rca's on the back end of the h701, the hiss goes away. Any ideas how to fix this other than reversing left and right? The last install using the same gear didn't have this issue. ONly new cable I think is the optical, which only works with CD's as I understand. Even with cd's though the hiss behaves the same.


----------

